# My dog is dying



## dawnlisa

My German Shepherd dog Gus became weak and ill a week past Sunday.Took him to the vet and he had a ruptured spleen due to a tumour, they performed an emergency splenectomy and blood transfusion. Got him home and he has been recovering well and back to his normal self. Yesterday though the vet phoned to say histology results are back,he has Hemangiosarcomas. A very nasty rapid spreading cancer, he has from a couple of weeks to a couple of months left,  he has just turned 4 years old,he is too young to die, i am utterly heartbroken.I cannot imagine life without him, i am also really worried as to how he will go as depending on location of next rupture it could be terrible,has anyone else gone through this? I don't want him to suffer when the time comes,advice would be appreciaited.


----------



## gsdemack

I have read that it can be easier if you have a second dog but I suppose it's a little late....Really sorry to hear this...


----------



## barnyard

I'm so sorry. He is so young. There is quite a bit of info on this cancer in the health section below that might help you.


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry  My only advice is to enjoy the time you have left, focus as much as possible on the good things and get out there and have fun with him as much as his health allows. Go do a photoshoot, go for long walks together, spoil him rotten with treats, do all the things you love to do gether. Then when the time comes take him for a McDonalds cheeseburger and hold him close as he passes over the bridge

:hugs: to you and your family in this difficult time. Unfortunately many of us know the pain so feel free to talk or ask questions if it helps


----------



## KZoppa

Wow he is young to have that cancer. I'm so sorry. Unfortunately it seems to be common in the breed. Enjoy the time you have left with him.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Sorry you are going thru this. Like above, Lots of love, special treats, close things you like to do together.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I had a dog pass from a liver tumor - it was just a regular old inoperable tumor, but that same kind of thing in terms of it eventually breaking. I knew he had it for 5 weeks. I alternated between being so afraid that something I would do with him would make it burst to wanting him to live his life to the fullest. I would like to say if I had to do it again, I would go with the latter more. But I know I was trying to hold on to him as long as I could. It boiled down to me really not having all that much control over it. So like others have said, do all those things you want to do. 

At the end, it ruptured and there seemed to be a bit of initial pain, right as it happened, but then nothing but getting more and more tired/weak. There was time to get him to the vet, and much more. I do not know if that's how it happens all the time, but it was for him. I am hoping that me writing this isn't more upsetting. I am so sorry, such a young boy.


----------



## Rangers_mom

I am so sorry. What a horrible thing to go through. My heart is with you.


----------



## missbetsy

*So Sorry!*

I am not familiar with your dog's health issue so I can't comment on that part. We put our Shepherd down the end of July and like so many others here we know it is heartbreaking. I couldn't imagine not having him here with me in my daily life. Like you, prior to his passing, I worried about how his passing would go and wished that it would be in his sleep. He didn't and we had to take him to the vet. I have had dogs all my life and when it was their time to go I chose not to be with them when they passed. For some reason this time was different and I made up my mind to be with him when he did. Best decision I ever made and I am so glad I was there. He went peacefully with his head on my lap. You obviously can't predict this situation. As others have said enjoy the time that you have. Take pictures when you can and know you will get through this. Some people won't get another dog because of not wanting to go through the process again of hurting. I had another dog within 2 weeks of his passing. Did he take his place? Absolutely not he has helped us mend our hearts. My thought is the joy and love that dog gave us was worth every tear I shed. Hang in there......:hug:


----------



## SuperG

Our furry friends live in the moment and for the moment. I'm certain you will make every "moment" Gus has left, extra special. You have choices and the easy one is obvious and inescapable perhaps....the sadness which overwhelms you. Perhaps, the toughest choice is to mask this "sadness" around your precious Gus and let Gus know through your emotions that Gus is as he was, when he was healthy and full of energy. I somewhat believe that our canine companions are smart enough to sense when we are sad as well as happy, so as hard as it will be.....give Gus the best "aura" of happiness you can, so he doesn't feel as if he is letting you down. 

My heart goes out to you as just thinking of your situation brings back the heartache of having to say goodbye to my wonderful Tasha at 6 years old when cancer consumed her.

Stewardship comes with joy and heartbreak but always remember what Gus would do for you if the roles were reversed. Gus would live for the moment and make you as happy as he possibly could, every single moment....never letting on to the sadness which fills him...just simply doing what is easiest for a dog.....being selfless and devoted.

Cherish the time you have left and let it be the final expression of your love for Gus. 

SuperG


----------



## Gretchen

Oh so young, I'm so sorry. Our dog died at 8 from cancer that originated on her kidney. They start to loose their appetite, so our vet said to just feed your all its favorite foods, anything it will eat. Just really spoil him.

Take your dog to his favorite place, lots of car rides. It's a very difficult time. My dog had about 3 weeks once diagnosed. I told our friends in the neighborhood and they would look at our dog and cry because she was a sweety, plus she looked so healthy and still have positive attitude.


----------



## wolfy dog

Sending you strength. I lost WD this Summer at 1.5 years old. Before I knew he was sick I admired and loved him so much and couldn't believe how lucky I was to have him as my dog and couldn't imagine my life without him. It is an empty hole right now. It is going to be tough but time will help you heal. Take good care of yourself and him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I have nothing to add. I am so sorry you are going through this. Sending warm wishes and bit hugs.


----------



## Msmaria

I am so very sorry to hear about what you are going through. This is the second thread in 2 mins that I've read on this horrible cancer. Like others I'm praying that you have has much time as you can with your beloved.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am very sorry... The link below describes our journey...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/105191-please-say-prayer-my-boy-hs.html


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry to hear this  It is a terrible disease  and takes them so fast. Enjoy the time you have left with him.


----------



## blehmannwa

You can look around to see if there is a vet in your area that specializes in end-of-life or hospice care. They can be a valuable resource. I am sorry that this is happening to you.


----------



## asja

I am sorry to hear this! Your dog is very young for this cancer. My dog Boris died of hemangiosarcoma, and the only good thing is that it is not painful. The dogs just get so tired from the bleeding. Your dog will not suffer, he just will get very tired. You'll know when it's time to say goodbye. I'm so sorry.


----------



## blackshep

I'm so sorry to read this, my heart breaks for you. 

I think the photo shoot is a great idea. I'm so sorry you are faced with this. I can't imagine losing my dog, let alone so young.


----------



## SusiQ

I'm so sorry - dogs just don't live long enough, no matter at what age they pass away, but to lose one so young is absolutely heartbreaking. I lost my Schatzie suddenly at age 7 from a massive heart attack - I guess all that we can remember is that we go into the relationship knowing that, in most cases, our fur babies will go before us, and we take them into our hearts and love them anyway. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## sarah1366

Yes I have I lost one gsd at 6 and another at 7 when there young you really dont ever get over it it broke my heart but eventually I did get another cause couldn't bare to come home and not see him left me feeling very empty and lost when I gpt my second gsd she was very different in all ways and she did help cheer me up she was so cheeky and mischievous was a blessing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dawnlisa

*hes still here! 2 years & 6 months on!*

For anyone else facing what I did I just want to let you all know and even give a little hope on the horrid HSA diagnosis...Gus is still here! Even after a 2 week to 2 month expectancy. Its been 2 years & 6 months since that awful day his spleen ruptured. But he has been on top form since up until 2 weeks ago. He had a night of whining on & off. Bit slow & weak. Not off his food. But back to normal in morning.So we though maybe just hurt himself bouncing around. Then
wed this week it happened again,around 10pm, lay down.Whimpered on & off, then gradually worse obvious pain all night. I called vet at 4am who seemed more concerned i had woke him! Was advised to give 1 Paracetamol & bring him in next day.Next morning he lay outside very lethargic, the whining had stopped & he seemed to get sleepier as the morning went on. I couldnt see a vet till 3pm & really thought i was going to lose him before hand.Then at 2pm he got up ran got his ball & wanted to go out! Vet has told me she doesnt know if it was a bleed or not but all checks were ok. Losing my faith in her knowledge of the disease so all is good but we have decided if he gets another episode as this one was worse than first and this is what we suspect it is that we will make that heartbreaking decision to put him to peace:crying:. I cant watch his pain again and again getting worse each time.I thank this forum for what I have learned about HSA as we have been prepared for this & have learnt more here on it than from our vet. Never in a million years did i think we would be lucky & have Gus 2 & a half years on as most only live that long if its caught before a rupture. His abdomen was full of blood, he needed a transfusion. His prognosis was all against us,2 weeks. We were utterly bereft. But we would never have dreamed of still having him now. Any other people out there in that situation, just enjoy your time. As no one really knows how long you have. I hope this gives you hope. I also want to add I gave him no medication herbal or otherwise advised as i thought it was too late! He does get a sirloin steak on a friday though! Fingers crossed we have more time, but i feel we are now at the beginning of the end & we will make it as pain free as possible.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I am willing to hold on to this little sliver of hope as my boy, Traveler, is 90 days post diagnosis and still going strong.

I wish you and Gus peace and tranquility. I am so happy to hear you have had the opportunity to love your boy the extra years.

I am cherishing the days.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am so happy Gus has managed to survive this cancer for so long. 


Just like with people, the vet can only guess how long based on averages. My 13 year old was diagnosed with adenocarcinoma in September. The pathology report said it was very aggressive. The oncology vet said maybe 2 months. She is still with us at 7 months post diagnosis. She will be 13 and 3 months on Wednesday. I am pulling for 14 now! It sometimes hard to tell how long one has. My vet is astonished and said "keep riding the wave". 


I hope Gus continues to amaze you. Hugs.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I'm so sorry. That's heartbreaking to lose a dog so young. Enjoy him while you can. We lost a beloved German Shepherd suddenly, last year, and I wished I had had more time to say goodbye. We also got another dog a few months later, because our other dog wasn't doing well. The puppy helped all of us, but I still miss our boy. We had him 8 years and even that wasn't long enough.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry you and Gus are going through this. I am so glad you've had these two years. My thoughts are w/ you and Gus.


----------



## Shefali

My heart is so sad for you. I will pray.


----------



## ksotto333

Shefali said:


> My heart is so sad for you. I will pray.


This post was 2013.


----------



## car2ner

this is horrible and I cannot imagine the pain and fear. perhaps doing a bucket list will help a little.


----------

